# Jake Gyllenhaal is the "Prince Of Persia"



## Bear Walken (May 22, 2008)

Link.



> *Gyllenhaal Is 'Prince Of Persia'*
> 
> Jake Gyllenhaal has been signed to star in Disney's Prince Of Persia: Sands Of Time - after months of speculation surrounding the movie's male lead. The Brokeback Mountain star has been confirmed to play the title's Prince Daston in moviemaker Jerry Bruckheimer's film adaptation of the hit computer game, according to industry publication Hollywood reporter. Initially, reports suggested British actor Orlando Bloom was to play the lead, with speculation suggesting he was set to received a huge $40 million fee for the role. But the reports were denied by Disney last month. The film will also star Bond Girl Gemma Arterton, and is slated to be directed by Harry Potter And The Goblet Of Fire filmmaker Mike Newell. Work on the epic movie will start on 1June 19 at U.K. based Pinewood Studios, with location work in Morocco. Sands Of Time will be the first in a trilogy of films based on the games.



I had no idea they were making a film for this game.  

Now as for JG as Dastan ? Odd choice. I guess he'll need to go under some heavy tanning to play the part.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 22, 2008)

Good choice,i liked him in donnie darko.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2008)

on imdb, they are already raising the , shouldnt a persian play the role; but okay whatever, ill prolly see it when it comes out


----------



## Wilham (May 22, 2008)

Bad choice for cast all together. Gemma Arterton getting the female lead makes no sense because she is WHITE, but not just white pale white. They should have chose people that were of the origin.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Snakety69 (May 22, 2008)

Jake as The Prince huh. Well, make him work out a little and get a tan, and I believe it could work. Same thing goes for the chick.

Anyways, I really _really_ hope they do a good job on this. The Sand of Time Trilogy is one of my favorite video game series, and I pray to god that these movies are atleast as good, if not better, as their video game counterparts. I just hope they can get the story right. I believe I read somewhere that they won't really be sticking to the games storyline.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2008)

WORST CHOICE EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke (May 22, 2008)

What a strange choice.


----------



## Regner (May 22, 2008)

I just want to see the Dark Prince on the big screen.  If done right, could be huge.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2008)

I could care less as long as the acting is good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2008)

what got me was disney was making this


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> what got me was disney was making this



Miramax? Or Disney.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2008)

Might be good, but they should've gotten someone that wasn't...white.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 23, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> what got me was disney was making this



Oh no..._MUSICAL NUMBERS!!!_


----------



## Superrazien (May 23, 2008)

Yeah that makes sense, get one of the most white guys to play a Persian.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Miramax? Or Disney.



It's a separate division of the Disney Company, they release movies and produce them but Disney does most the work I think.


----------



## Batman (May 24, 2008)

I can get down with that. Where does the game take place like what country?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2008)

^ive never played the game but i would assume persia, which is a big chunk of modern day middle east, primarily around iran


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 25, 2008)

Jake Gyllenhaal might be able to pull of a persian if he got a good tan, but the girl is too damn pale. Not a good choice.


----------



## demonhunter007 (May 25, 2008)

massive fail on the casting director.  JG sucks.  Gerard Butler (King Lionidus) would have been a much better choice.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 25, 2008)

wut?

The homosexual from brokeback mountain god dammit


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

^, seems like it unfortunately.

Atleast someone slightly ethnic looking would have been fine, and the movies being made my Bruckheimer movies, the folks that brought us PotC and (greatest movie ever) Transformers.


----------



## Nash (May 25, 2008)

demonhunter007 said:


> massive fail on the casting director.  JG sucks.  Gerard Butler (King Lionidus) would have been a much better choice.



Oh fuck yeah. Gerard Butler is the best choice for everything


----------



## Lord Yu (May 25, 2008)

Jake Gyllenhaal is not manly enough for the role.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 25, 2008)

demonhunter007 said:


> massive fail on the casting director.  JG sucks.  Gerard Butler (King Lionidus) would have been a much better choice.



That would be nice to see. The guy who slaughtered all the persians in 300 would now be a persian himslef.

I can see it now....... THIS IS PERSIA


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2008)

i like gerry and all, but from the cover of the games, the Prince character is more of a lanky athletic type, Gerry is just a beast, but i think hes too built


----------



## halfhearted (May 26, 2008)

Erg, I have to echo all of the posts so far with my own annoyance and/or confusion at why they would possibly make the casting decisions that they've made. Even disregarding how a tan Gyllenhaal still doesn't have anything approximating Persian/Middle Eastern features, qualities like how soft the tone of his voice naturally is just don't fit with my views of the character. 

I'll likely still go see it, as the games were good. But, it seems like they are doing their best to make this movie into the poster child for the worst aspects of Disneyification (i.e. all-American casts with pounds of prosthetics/makeup so they look ethnic, probably nerfing 90% of the potential violence, etc.). DX


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> wut?
> 
> The homosexual from brokeback mountain god dammit



 

but you can talk with a username like that 

but i literally rofl'ed when i read it the other day


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 26, 2008)

Don't really see how this can be made into a "good" movie. Can't wait to see Disney fail miserably.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 28, 2008)

this movie will fail....and this is coming from a fan of the games


----------



## Prendergast (May 29, 2008)

i'm surprised that disney is producing such a dark story for the big screen. are they ditching their animations?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 30, 2008)

Jake Gyllenhaal? ARE U FUCKING SERIOUS????????

Epic fail already. May this movie burn in hell.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 30, 2008)

What?  No Hugh Jackman?


----------



## Denji (May 30, 2008)

What the Hell?

My set is not pleased.


----------



## Prendergast (May 31, 2008)

wow no one give it a chance?  what happened to disney love guys?


----------



## Zeroo (May 31, 2008)

after 'Brokeback Mountain' I just can't watch any of this dude's movies...or he himself....


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 9, 2008)

What an odd choice for the lead character.


----------



## Lady (Jun 10, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> i'm surprised that disney is producing such a dark story for the big screen. are they ditching their animations?



No, they have an animated film booked for 2009.

I dunno about the casting, but I won't complain until I see it.


----------



## pierrot harly (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks they might start doing more video game adaptations. Prince of Persia and BioShock. Maybe if they are successful, they might go ahead and make the Halo movie.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 16, 2008)

Gyllenhal? Disney? WTF?!?!?!?
i wouldve had orlando bloom play the prince. thats what the rumor was for a while.
the only good thing is that jerry bruckheimer is gonna produce....


----------



## Nakor (Jun 17, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> the only good thing is that jerry bruckheimer is gonna produce....



All that means is that the action will be ridiculous.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> wow no one give it a chance?  what happened to disney love guys?



After they over-killed their movies with shitty sequels, I have no choice but despise them.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 18, 2008)

I just choked on my drink when I saw this.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 19, 2008)

demonhunter007 said:


> massive fail on the casting director.  JG sucks.  Gerard Butler (King Lionidus) would have been a much better choice.



A buff macho like that?

That would be worse than Gyllenhall playing the role.

At least Gyllenhall has that boyish look to him(No homo).

Butler looks way too old.


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2008)

I think they should've got an actor from the country of origin. Not a white ass with a tan.

I have a feeling this movie isn't going to stick to the game.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> I have a feeling this movie isn't going to stick to the game.



When do they ever?


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 21, 2008)

Videogame movies always fail


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 21, 2008)

I can't even complete the video game. Had the game for like 3 years and still stuck.


 Shit movie


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 12, 2008)

Some pics of Jake as The Prince surfaced recently, and I have to say, I'm actually quite pleased. Not only did he get a nice tan for the role, but he buffed up a bit, and that long messy hair actually looks good on him:

Bang v. Jin

Alright, that's one less thing for me to worry about. On a less positive note though, the film has been delayed to 2010 due to them not wanting to compete with Transformers 2, and some kind of money thing with the special effects.


----------



## Chee (Aug 12, 2008)

Hmmm....he looks like the Prince now with the longer hair.

Okay, I'm satisfied.


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2008)

he looks alright


----------



## Talon. (Aug 12, 2008)

this man should play the prince



Oded Fehr is full of WIN!
he was epic in the mummy returns and the mummy (hes not in 3  )
he was awesome in resident evil extinction (did not know that was him till just now)
but its too late now.....

@triggerhappy: he just looks like orlando bloom, but with a beard.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 12, 2008)

You know what I want to see? A God Of War movie.


----------



## Tash (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh hell naw.

Even more than being pale white, he doesn't look the part at all.


----------



## Chee (Aug 12, 2008)

.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 12, 2008)

Did you look at the pic?


This


Looks like 


This



Stop copying me Chee


----------



## Chee (Aug 12, 2008)

I beat you to it.


----------



## Tash (Aug 12, 2008)

"Even more than being pale white"

His face structure among other things don't fit the part, despite the fact that they can obviously have him tan.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah you did 



On a side note your ava reminded me of Wood Harris


----------



## Talon. (Aug 12, 2008)

im standing by my opinion, although y'all may disagree. besides, in this kind of movie, the person playing the main character doesnt always look exactly like the source material, so y not oded fehr? its better than having gerard butler do it, thats for sure.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2008)

Tash said:


> "Even more than being pale white"
> 
> His face structure among other things don't fit the part, despite the fact that they can obviously have him tan.



Give me a fucking break...its a movie about a video game character...what the fuck does face structure have to do with anything? You're just nitpicking and its sad.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 13, 2008)

Is this guy the brother of the Rachel Dawes chick?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 13, 2008)

Meh, it's serviceable. But what about his accent?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Is this guy the brother of the Rachel Dawes chick?



Maggie from the second Batman? Yes, its her younger brother. They were both in Donnie Darko together too.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 13, 2008)

He actually doesn't look too bad.


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 13, 2008)

I hate break it to you kiddies but take a look at the new prince of persia game. He is fairly light skinned, has lightish brown hair, and blue eyes. I definitely think Jake could pull that off.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 13, 2008)

I reckon Jake could pull it off, just with the appearence changes mentioned earlier (workout, darker skin). He is a good actor, hopefully he gets a good script to work with. If done right these games would make awesome movies.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 13, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> after 'Brokeback Mountain' I just can't watch any of this dude's movies...or he himself....



You're not serious are you? Telling by your sig, you saw the Dark Knight, right? You do realize that Heath Ledger was also in Brokeback Mountain, right?


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 13, 2008)

They should have casted a no name actor.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 13, 2008)

Man fanboys, never cease to amaze me.  Unlike DBZ this guy actually looks like the PoP yet people still complain


----------



## Shorty (Aug 13, 2008)

Its not a bad choice imo, he does look a bit like the Prince


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> You're not serious are you? Telling by your sig, you saw the Dark Knight, right? You do realize that Heath Ledger was also in Brokeback Mountain, right?



LMAO, he didn't notice that...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 13, 2008)

I seen a picture of Jake in Daily Mirror newpaper today.

Jake's certainly beefed up and can be the man to pull it off at all.

I'm not expecting Prince of Persia to be classic film but worth a watch? Maybe....


----------



## Tash (Aug 13, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Give me a fucking break...its a movie about a video game character...what the fuck does face structure have to do with anything? You're just nitpicking and its sad.



Gee I dunno, what could face structure have to do with appearance.

[YOUTUBE]I46wkDAgU5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 13, 2008)

this thread has an awful amount of hate  
we need a cheery amount 


maybe he'll do his donnie darko voice  not like his southern brokeback voice


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 13, 2008)

Well fuck me sideways, Jake looks pretty close to the Prince. 

WAIT WTF.



> In the film, Jake will play Dastan, a young prince in sixth century Persia who must join forces with Tamina (Gemma Arterton), a feisty and exotic princess, to prevent a villainous nobleman from possessing the Sands of Time, a gift from the gods that can reverse time and allow its possessor to rule the world.


Dastan? Tamina?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2008)

Jake Gyllenhaal is actually a pretty good choice I think. This will be one of his first real action fantasy roles though. He can get away with looking like the prince easily. The girl though?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 14, 2008)

Kirsten said:


> Dastan? Tamina?



Well Farah will be missed but I don't think the Prince was every given an official name


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 14, 2008)

Farah > Tamina.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Aug 14, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gesy hyuga said:


> what got me was disney was making this



Please no, just no


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 14, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Some pics of Jake as The Prince surfaced recently, and I have to say, I'm actually quite pleased. Not only did he get a nice tan for the role, but he buffed up a bit, and that long messy hair actually looks good on him:
> 
> IGN
> 
> Alright, that's one less thing for me to worry about. On a less positive note though, the film has been delayed to 2010 due to them not wanting to compete with Transformers 2, and some kind of money thing with the special effects.



That's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2009)

yep cant  wait intill it comes out


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

I love your set ShikaMac. :ho

Here's to hoping for a good video game film adaptation.


----------



## Geek (Mar 6, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> what got me was disney was making this



Oh fucking hell.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 6, 2009)

it will probably suck, but I'll watch it on pay-per-view.


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2009)

He really looks like the Prince


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

No he doesn't lol, his stomach looks disgusting.


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2009)

well everything else looks good


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2009)

I like his stomach. He's not a waxed Ken doll.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Mar 9, 2009)

Growl.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2009)

What's with the tight pants? His hoohaa is bulging out. :ho


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2009)

he is not that flexble but Jake looks  like he is active


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 23, 2009)

We now have movie posters.





I thought they were fake because they're pretty shitty looking movie posters. No effort put into it. But they're real. Disney should have hired Kamishiro and they would have gotten their money's worth. 

On the plus side. Jake does look pretty bad ass there.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2009)

Bleh. Looks like they're being influenced a lot by Warrior Within.


----------



## Kunia kid (Jul 23, 2009)

Compare the "prince of Persia" Jake and the "day after tomorrow", their a completely different person


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2009)

Eh, I don't like the movie posters at all. The balance in them is bugging me, its to heavy on one side.


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2009)

Man, his body looks so fake xD I think he looks best in the poster. the other screens just make him look like some sort of ape =/


----------



## Katamai (Jul 23, 2009)

He looks pretty tasty to me. He doesn't even have to talk, he could just stand there and look pretty the entire movie and I'd be okay with it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> Man, his body looks so fake xD I think he looks best in the poster. the other screens just make him look like some sort of ape =/



men have hair on their chests...deal....


but holy shit, check out the bulge in his pats!!! I feel inadequate


----------



## Roy (Jul 24, 2009)

^Believe me, I know. My fucking uncles and dad always walk around shirtless when they're at home relaxing and stuff xD. idk its just the way he looks for some reason. I think he looks cool in the poster though


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> men have hair on their chests...deal....
> 
> 
> but holy shit, check out the bulge in his pats!!! I feel inadequate



It's just a sock.


----------



## Munak (Jul 24, 2009)

But can he rewind?


----------



## Jake (Jul 31, 2009)

well the poster for the new Prince of Persia movie looks great


----------



## sharpie (Aug 1, 2009)

Not a bad looking poster.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 1, 2009)

The poster look good, cant wait! Disney, really?


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah i know, the movie looks like it's going to be a great one can't wait


----------



## Sasori (Aug 1, 2009)

In b4      TWF


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2009)

Sasori said:


> In b4      TWF



Might be a while. B&.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm actually surprised Disney is making a movie out of this game. I;m sure they'll tone down the violence.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 2, 2009)

ShikaMac said:


> well the poster for the new Prince of Persia movie looks great





LittleBlondePunk said:


> Growl.



                 .


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2009)

i know it looks really great


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 2, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I'm actually surprised Disney is making a movie out of this game. I;m sure they'll tone down the violence.



Oh no  but the violence is so great in the games!

I love your sign, *ShikaMac*


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks.I really hope thay have all that violence in the movie


----------



## Otori (Aug 2, 2009)

Disney, eh?  Maybe they're aiming for another Pirates type of franchise. And depending on the rating, we can expect a similar level of violence.


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2009)

i hope not i like a lot of violence it's cool


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Aug 5, 2009)

I could care less as long as they follow the storyline of the games. But when has that ever happened?


----------



## Chee (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 5, 2009)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Oh no  but the violence is so great in the games!
> 
> I love your sign, *ShikaMac*





Jake said:


> thanks.I really hope thay have all that violence in the movie





Jake said:


> i hope not i like a lot of violence it's cool



Did any of you play The Sands of Time? 'Cuz it was pretty tame.

And it didn't suck like Warrior Within.


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 6, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Did any of you play The Sands of Time? 'Cuz it was pretty tame.
> [/U].



Poster looks promising, i think gyllenhaal is good for the part of prince 
and yea sands of time was tame i dont blood came out but rather sand then their's warrior withn............


----------



## Jake (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah i haven't  played any of them yet 

but i'll be playing the newest one


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 6, 2009)

I have played both, they are find it me.


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2009)

good because i can't wait to play them


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

For some odd reason he looks good as the prince


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2009)

haven0t seen sexy jake in forever


----------



## Munken (Nov 2, 2009)

trailer out


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks alright. The woman's acting is a bit dull.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2009)

Who the fuck is Jake Gyllenhaal?  

Any relation to Maggie?


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Who the fuck is Jake Gyllenhaal?
> 
> Any relation to Maggie?



Are you serious?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 2, 2009)

He had gay sex with Heath Ledger in Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't like him much as an actor.  I think Donnie Darko might be the only movie of his that I actually enjoyed.  I certainly won't see that Brothers movie featuring him and Tobey Maguire.  That is like the worst combination of all time.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Who the fuck is Jake Gyllenhaal?
> 
> Any relation to Maggie?



She looks _exactly_ like him...its...yuk.

/shiver


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2009)

With that image in your head...go watch Secretary.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 2, 2009)

maggie is his sister. movie looks good hope they do not ruin it.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll be honest with you guys, I think the trailer is sick.  As long as the story isn't ass-backwards, this will be a hit.  Not just financially.


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, just watched the trailer - I'm looking forward to seeing what all they did with it. So far, It looks like it could be promising for at least some good entertainment and might just do a fair amount of justice to the game's actual story. (that one desert caravan scene, wasn't that somewhere in the game too?)

And how interesting, that they apparently first offered the role of The Prince to Johnny Depp. 

The name of the princess in the game is different than the name of the princess in the movie no? Or was there more than one princess in the game that you deal with and they merged the two together for the movie version, or did some other tweaking?

All I know of the games are of the cutscenes that I saw. Aside from a little bit of Sands of Time, I've not played the games...


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 3, 2009)

Pretty cool it looks like it could be one of the first good video game movies.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 3, 2009)

Okeaninai said:


> And how interesting, that they apparently first offered the role of The Prince to Johnny Depp.



I think every male role is run by Johnny Depp at one point or another.


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

I just saw the trailer, looks pretty entertaining. I might check it out.


----------



## Chee (Nov 3, 2009)

Why is Johnny Depp such a go to guy? Frankly, I'm getting sick of him.


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm probably the only person who doesn't like the idea of Depp playing the Riddler for Batman 3. Well thats if theres even gonna be a Batman 3.


----------



## scarlet0906 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow! I think it's time for Jake to have his biggest break. I'm so excited to see the movie. Prince of Persia is a really good game. I've had finish it a couple of times and still enjoying the game. Can't wait to see the movie. woot!


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking at the trailer, the movements for climbing buildings and shit look exactly like assassins creed. Am really interested in it now.

Also, the girl is smoking hot


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2009)

This actually looks decent


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 3, 2009)

> Why is Johnny Depp such a go to guy? Frankly, I'm getting sick of him.



Didn't really think he was, with him being more of the 'anti Hollywood' type of actor. My guess is because of his range of skill and inventiveness, among other things, when it comes to character acting. 



> I'm probably the only person who doesn't like the idea of Depp playing the Riddler for Batman 3.



Thinking of some of his more "creeper" roles, I could see him playing an interesting Riddler. Didn't know he was being talked about for the role. Cool, I say.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2009)

Gemma Artaten looking good. Trailer looks pretty decent, minus the questionable accents and the ice palace subplot.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm not gonna watch this. It just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Chee (Nov 3, 2009)

Roy said:


> I'm probably the only person who doesn't like the idea of Depp playing the Riddler for Batman 3. Well thats if theres even gonna be a Batman 3.



I don't like the idea either.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 3, 2009)

trailer is meh


----------



## illmatic (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like the Disney's next big live action series of movies.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 4, 2009)

Just checked out this trailer and I thought it was quite good.

Jake might turn out to be good casting for the Prince at all. But I won't bet my bank account that it'd be good video game film.

Let's hope it won't be fucking shite like few certain video game films were! ;3

By the way, after watching this trailer, I would be pumped up for Assassin Creed film! A silent hooded man in some nice white cloak who would jump on your back and shove his hidden dagger in.


----------



## Koi (Nov 4, 2009)

Ah, the trailer looks totally kitschy and fun.  I'll probably go see it.  I like Gyllenhaal and Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 4, 2009)

Trailer looks decent.

I might go see it.


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 4, 2009)

Koi said:


> Ah, the trailer looks totally kitschy and fun.  I'll probably go see it.  I like Gyllenhaal and Patrick Stewart.



I think your mistaking Patrick Stewart for Ben Kinsgley.


----------



## Keile (Nov 4, 2009)

What happened to the Prince of Persia actually being Persian?

Like he's suppose to be?

Why not just give Tobey Maguire the role if you're going to cast just any famous actor?


----------



## Koi (Nov 4, 2009)

Okeaninai said:


> I think your mistaking Patrick Stewart for Ben Kinsgley.



Hrk!  Yes, I am!  I always get those two confused. :<

Two tan, bald English dudes who're excellent actors.  They're easy to mix up.


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

action and all will be amazing. but alot of the actors arent middle eastern playing middle eastern roles. hail to eye liner and stereotypes


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Nov 6, 2009)

On the whole, "HE ISN'T PERSIAN" argument: How many awesome and well-known Persian actors do you actually know of?

The role was given to someone who is moderately well-known and could make some money. You USUALLY can't risk putting a nobody in the lead role of a big budget film.

On the trailer: I think it looks pretty kickass. It even looks like it could be an outstanding movie (by video game movie standards), and could hopefully carve the way for more good game movies.

*coughZeldacough*


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 7, 2009)

Some Random Weird Guy said:


> On the whole, "HE ISN'T PERSIAN" argument: How many awesome and well-known Persian actors do you actually know of?
> 
> The role was given to someone who is moderately well-known and could make some money. You USUALLY can't risk putting a nobody in the lead role of a big budget film.
> 
> ...


A zelda movie would suck unles its a cgi movie.
I can,t realy see it work in live action and it would be weird to hear link talk.
And why do people want video game movies. Todays games are 40% cutscenes anyway so why bother doing it in live action.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 8, 2009)

Munken said:


> trailer out




Don't look like the game  ..Hopes it's better then it's looks. : (


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't see a problem with him playing the Prince of Persia. I saw a cardboard cutout poster at the local theatre here and he looks quite like the character. I think this is a good choice.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2009)

Some Random Weird Guy said:


> On the whole, "HE ISN'T PERSIAN" argument: How many awesome and well-known Persian actors do you actually know of?
> 
> The role was given to someone who is moderately well-known and could make some money. You USUALLY can't risk putting a nobody in the lead role of a big budget film.
> 
> ...



People are quick to cry racism because Disney's more than questionable history regarding people who are not White.

Though really how many Middle Eastern actors out there are box office draws?

I liked the trailer. I think this might just be a good blockbuster movie on the scale of Pirates.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 8, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> People are quick to cry racism because Disney's more than questionable history regarding people who are not White.
> 
> Though really how many Middle Eastern actors out there are box office draws?
> 
> I liked the trailer. I think this might just be a good blockbuster movie on the scale of Pirates.



^^ This. Also, crying out racism because Jake Gyllenhaal isn't Persian for the Prince of Persia movie is like calling Richard Donner a racist for not casting a Kryptonian for Superman instead of Christopher Reeves. Prince of Persia is a movie based off a video game, both fictional characters, FICTIONAL.


----------



## Hana (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm pleasantly surprised by how much I liked it. It definitely is an eye catcher of a film. Too bad I actually played the game and am going to be a little nit picky. I do remember doing some of those crazy jumps though.

On my to watch list.


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 8, 2009)

Every blue moon Hollywood will go astray and cast an unknown in a big role - like they did with the remake of Superman, so, in addressing the hole "he isn't Persian" thing, they could had went a more "risky" route in casting a Persian or someone closer to that background. 

Maybe that's the idea about the complaint. 

While staying true to the source material in this respect would had been more desirable to me as well; just one more thing to link the movie to where it was inspired from..... 

and at least it's more of a sound protest than the whole "Goku shouldn't be played by a white guy"...   

But to write it (PoP) off completely with a major reason being that Jake isn't Persian... well I think that's a little much. I'm more concerned with it being a good "inspired by" movie interpretation than anything else. (because it can't be 'based on' at this point - that's just a set up for negative views already)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 8, 2009)

This film looks extremely promising. It is possible that we will finally get to see a great movie based off a video game, since Resident evil, and max payne both failed at it.


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2009)

should of chose abit more toner/manly kinda man no?


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 4, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> This film looks extremely promising. It is possible that we will finally get to see a great movie based off a video game, since Resident evil, and max payne both failed at it.



I liked the Resident Evil movies (well the first 2 anyway), Max Payne sucked on so many levels though. I'm hyped for this movie, the trailer was pretty good.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol why is Gyllenhaal speaking with an english accent?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 4, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Lol why is Gyllenhaal speaking with an english accent?



If memory serves, the Prince and Farah both had faux accents.


----------



## Okeaninai (Jan 4, 2010)

In these types of movies that style of accent is always used; thought to create that "long time ago-far away" feel. Foreign yet not so much its out of touch. 

you know, that type of thing.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 5, 2010)

The movie looks good, Jake playing the main character does not. It just looks silly for some reason, but I cant put my finger on why.


----------



## Alice (Jan 5, 2010)

Seen the trailer. Graphics looks impressive and I don't have doubts about lead actor, even though he's more of dramatic rather than genre figure. However it is very well know that whatever game is screened, movies totally butcher it. Why? Because the charm of clicking mouse/joypad/whatever is gone, and thus gone the initial appeal. I certainly don't find Prince of Persia as a type of plot which would balance enough the visual sequence


----------



## Okeaninai (Jan 5, 2010)

Alice said:


> Seen the trailer. Graphics looks impressive and I don't have doubts about lead actor, even though he's more of dramatic rather than genre figure. However it is very well know that whatever game is screened, movies totally butcher it. Why? Because the charm of clicking mouse/joypad/whatever is gone, and thus gone the initial appeal. I certainly don't find Prince of Persia as a type of plot which would balance enough the visual sequence



 That movie interpretations "butcher" games has nothing to do with the fact that'_the charm of clicking mouse/joypad/whatever is gone_', nor does that have anything to do with loss of initial appeal. 

If done right, Prince of Persia has enough thematic elements to cross over well into a less interactive medium. Although, I do expect some extra writing and additions are going to have to be done to 'fatten up' the story here and there.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm excited for Prince of Persia.  The people who worked on Pirates of the Caribbean worked on this, and if they can make awesome movies off of a Disney ride then they hopefully can make something ridiculous since they have a lot more material with a videogame. 

Plus Jake Gyllenhaal is sexy and Gemma Arterton=win.  Watch Tess of the D'urbervilles she was splendid in it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 1, 2010)

Trailer looked decent, I'll probably end up checking it out.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 1, 2010)

i just wanna know where i can get a cod piece like the Prince's


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2010)

Generic action flick in desert. Not too interested but I'll watch it if I remember it exists when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't like Jake Gyllenhaal as the prince, especially not the "rogue" version of the prince, he can't pull the scrubby off well enough.

May watch it when it comes out on dvd like cmx said.


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 1, 2010)

The trailer didn't look bad at all. I'll probably end up watching it at the movie theater.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 1, 2010)

MajorThor said:


> ^^ This. Also, crying out racism because Jake Gyllenhaal isn't Persian for the Prince of Persia movie is like calling Richard Donner a racist for not casting a Kryptonian for Superman instead of Christopher Reeves. Prince of Persia is a movie based off a video game, both fictional characters, FICTIONAL.



No it isn't. It's not even the same.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2010)

What if they got Wilmer Valderrama play the Prince? Would you like it then?


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 1, 2010)

Could make for a nice comedy 

I don't know, but the prince was a much darker,violent and cynical character in the latter instalements than what is being portrayed in the movie. Was also bulkier physically and more hairy than what these pretty boys can pull off.

I just get the feeling they went with the light hearthed formula with both the plot and actor choices, but then again, its disney.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2010)

The original Prince of Persia looked like a hairless, scrawny 16 year old kid with a scimitar.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 14, 2010)

Interview: Jerry Bruckheimer on Game Development, Prince of Persia, Why Movie Games Fail by Brandon Sheffield, Chris Remo

April 13, 2010  

Famed film and television producer Jerry Bruckheimer (Beverly Hills Cop, Pirates of the Caribbean, CSI) is also producing the new Prince of Persia film, based on the game series by the same name. His movies are decidedly in the blockbuster vein, and some might argue his name overshadows the directors of his film at times, as they all ascribe to his particular slick style.

Bruckheimer owns a game studio as well, with executives Jim Veevaert (ex Microsoft) and Jay Cohen (ex Ubisoft North America) heading up the LA-based unit, which is working with MTV Games and has two projects in the works. 

At the recent WonderCon event, Gamasutra had the chance to talk with Bruckheimer about his involvement in the film, his game studio, and what he thinks of game adaptations of movies: "to really make a good game, it really takes a long time."

There's generally a bit of a stigma against video game movies. Why do you think that game adaptations have traditionally been less critically successful than, say, book adaptations?

Jerry Bruckheimer: It's hard to say. It depends on who's involved with it and the approach they took. I had a journalist come in before you and ask the same question. He thought for a second and said, "Well, I don't think it's any harder than taking a theme park ride and turning that into a movie." He meant Pirates of the Caribbean. 

It's a very successful trilogy, and now we're starting a fourth one. We used the same skill, as far as storytellers, that we used on Pirates of the Caribbean on Prince of Persia. Jordan Mechner came to us with John August, the screenwriter, and they pitched this idea. 

I'd never played the game until he came to me and pitched the story. It was a very intriguing story. He wrote the initial screenplay, and from that point on, it took us six years, and here I'm sitting in a room with you guys and we've finished the movie.

Whatever did happen to the game studio that you were starting?

JB: It's going. We even got a deal with MTV. We're in process of getting two games off the ground. We've started developing them. We've got two really talented executives working on them.

Do you think there's something you can relate to the idea of trying to adapt tone versus actual story? A lot of video games, even though they might be very successful in terms of tone... With the Prince of Persia games, there's not necessarily a very strong core story there. Do you think that might be the pitfall?

JB: Yeah. It always depends on story and character. With that, if you can create that, then you've got it. That's what it's about. We're storytellers. That's all we do. The more interesting the story and the characters, and the better the themes, chances are you're going to have a better movie, if you surround yourself with talented people. 

With Prince of Persia, we had Mike Newell -- with Four Weddings and a Funeral and Donnie Brasco, he's got the fun. With Harry Potter, he can do fantasy. Jake Gyllenhaal is a very attractive and talented actor. He's done some wonderful movies. He reminds me, in a different way, of what we did with Nick Cage before The Rock. 

He'd done Leaving Las Vegas and all these quirky movies like Raising Arizona, but we took him, worked his ass off, and built him up physically. Jake did the same thing. Both got in fantastic shape and turned into big adventure stars.

The way your movies come out almost reminds me of video game production, where in your production style there are a lot of people touching and refining it and making it better. That's exactly what happens in game development. It's not what always happens in movies, where an area can show the mark of a specific person.

JB: I can't talk about how other people make movies, because I don't know how they make them. If they do, I assume it's very similar to what we do. But we put it in front of an audience. We have an audience talk to us about what they're feeling with Prince of Persia. We ran it in front of an audience two or three times before we locked the picture. 

We see what they like and what they don't like, and we alter the movie a little bit. It's the same thing with games. You go through all these phases where you beta test it and you get scores and you keep getting better. With me, the film's usually not done until two weeks before it's in the theaters. This is different, because we had a long post-production time.

Movie Games

I've noted that games based on movie properties tend to be the most successful when they are divorced from a specific movie release. Similarly, this movie is somewhat similar to one of the games, but it's not the exact same, not one-to-one. 

JB: You take the game as a jumping-off point, and in our case, it's kind of a Shakespearean story we tell about these three brothers. One grew up on the streets and gets adopted by the king because in those days, when you had sons, they were inclined to assassinate the father to become king. By having this kid who could never be king in the palace, he was always protected. If the father died, they'd throw him out. That's the kind of Shakespearean part of our story.

It seems like when you've got to put them both together day-and-date, that's when you end up having one or the other having to compromise. It seems good to divorce the timeline like that.

JB: That's right, because the timeline between a movie and game varies. Games take three years to build, movies take six years to make. This one took six years.

It seems people are more confident about it than other video game-based films. Do you think that there's any advantage in working with Jordan Mechner on a project like Prince of Persia that has been reinvented so many times? There isn't really a canon to Prince of Persia. Even Jordan's games are radically different.

JB: Yeah, I think having him as a guide on the first screenplay was an enormous help. He avoided all those pitfalls -- what story to follow and what to do. Also, we brought in this guy named David Bell, who is the foremost parkour instructor. He was really instrumental in creating some of those moves and action sequences.

This is a rather generic question, but what, to you, makes a really good property for a film that you're going to want to produce?

JB: I don't know what you guys like. I know what I like. It's no different, whether you go online to see what movie you're going to see, or if you open a newspaper. You make a choice, and how do you make that choice? Because it interests you. That's why you go see it. That's why you're doing what you're doing, because stuff interests you. It's the same thing with me.

It seems like a reason why this movie could potentially be more successful is that it seems like some movies have been made out of games just because someone wanted to make a movie out of a game, and capitalize on the popularity of that. But in this case, it was someone coming to you with a script and an idea, rather than, "I see that game and I want to make a movie about it."

JB: Yeah. You come up with just a basic idea and then develop a screenplay based on it. I think you're right. You've got to get the story right. If you don't have the story right, I don't care how successful your game is. You're going to fail.

Source:


----------



## Raviene (May 27, 2010)

so..... anyone seen this?

whats the verdict?


----------



## fuuki (May 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The original Prince of Persia looked like a hairless, scrawny 16 year old kid with a scimitar.



I guess that explains why someone might have thought of him to play the part. Jake G. all 'manned'-up, tan & sweaty, running around is just wrong. He looks like he belongs in a gay porno.


----------



## Koi (May 28, 2010)

^I WOULD NOT MIND THAT.


Maybe going to see this this weekend.. or maybe not because it's Memorial Day and they'll be packed.  We'll see.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

Seeing it on monday.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2010)

I now have the money, but I'm still not going to see it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> I now have the money, but I'm still not going to see it.



Lol go on and miss out on possibly epic shit.


----------



## Okeaninai (May 28, 2010)

fuuki said:


> I guess that explains why someone might have thought of him to play the part. Jake G. all 'manned'-up, tan & sweaty, running around is just wrong. He looks like he belongs in a gay porno.



  how, just how does anything like that = gay porno? what a fucking rediculous comment. Not to mention from all the clips i've seen, he's not all that sweaty if at all in most of them. 

So he's a little bulkier... so?...really? you _that_ offended by that? it's not like the prince is supposed to be a wry straw framed character and ergo the makers are way off target. Besides, the original creator of the damn series worked pretty closely with the filmmakers did he not? That's going to account for something....


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 28, 2010)

fuuki said:


> I guess that explains why someone might have thought of him to play the part. Jake G. all 'manned'-up, tan & sweaty, running around is just wrong. He looks like he belongs in a gay porno.


----------



## Zhariel (May 28, 2010)

I'll go see it, I can't hate on Gyllenhaal. I've loved a lot of his past films.



Yes, even Bubble Boy.


----------



## tashtin (May 28, 2010)

Saw the film yesterday, It was very "watchable" dare I say enjoyable,
gemma aterton was hot. The ending was a bit "meh"


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2010)

tashtin said:


> Saw the film yesterday, It was very "watchable" dare I say enjoyable,
> gemma aterton was hot. The ending was a bit "meh"




*Spoiler*: _Opinion containing movie ending spoilers_ 




The prince should have used the knowledge in a more cunning way instead of basically just shouting UNCLE IS A LIAR. I don't get why the uncle suddenly tried to murder him either, that was a sure way to ruin his plans 




I wanted more dagger combat since I played the trilogy but the movie was enjoyable as it is anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (May 28, 2010)

Gonna go see it today, hope it's good.


----------



## Gooba (May 28, 2010)

I love the irony of crying racism because the studio _didn't_ use race as the deciding factor.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2010)

Racism? Meh. If not for Gyllenhottie, I wouldn't really go for it.


----------



## fuuki (May 28, 2010)

> “I would just like to say to all the ladies out there, I know this is a big weekend for you in North America…this (stands up and points at his body) is Sex and the City – and if you want to see Sex and the City 2 – just see my movie twice.”
> 
> - Prince of Persia star Jake G., to MTV Canada this week



Bwahahahahaha!!!

I totally forgot about Brokeback, but it must've popped up in my subconscious. I'm just not that crazy about Jakey G., though I will admit he is a witty guy.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 28, 2010)

I was completely and utterly *bored* with this movie. Out of all the potential, great, amazing plotlines we could've had with Time travel and that whole thing, we're just going to do a Fugitive story with a reset button. Oh, how original.

It also didn't help that I found Dastan and Tanamin so completely abrasive throughout the film, I kept thinking to myself "These are our two romantic leads?" 

I think it's the best videogame film if you consider completely banal and predictable preferable to torture.

All I'm saying if this is the high point, Hollywood is no way prepared for a Mass Effect film.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2010)

Got bored, went to go see it. Eh.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2010)

Were there good trailers, Chee?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Were there good trailers, Chee?



Define good.I thought it looked pretty cool from the beginning though.

Anyway, review is in sig.


----------



## Okeaninai (May 28, 2010)

> I love the irony of crying racism because the studio didn't use race as the deciding factor.



 aint it though. Goes the prove the mob will cry no matter what. 



> Yes, even Bubble Boy.



 oh he was bubble boy - i forgot about that movie. 



> ?I would just like to say to all the ladies out there, I know this is a big weekend for you in North America?this (stands up and points at his body) is Sex and the City ? and if you want to see Sex and the City 2 ? just see my movie twice.?



lol i'm all for that - definitely would choose Prince over that movie. I like that reply. 



> Hollywood is no way prepared for a Mass Effect film.



didn't know there were plans for it. interesting.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Were there good trailers, Chee?



Yea, they showed the Tron trailer and I was pretty happy about that. And of course the trailer for Karate Kid, movie looks alright, but hot damn does Jackie Chan look HOT in that movie.

Just didn't like that stupid Owl trailer and that Sorcerer's Apprentice. God, those movies look so fucking bad.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2010)

Sorcerer's Apprentice looks like one of the worst movies of the year.  

I probably won't go to any movies this weekend.  But I actually expect Sex in the City 2 to win the weekend Box Office.  It seems like a lot of girls will go see it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Sorcerer's Apprentice looks like one of the worst movies of the year.
> 
> I probably won't go to any movies this weekend.  But I actually expect Sex in the City 2 to win the weekend Box Office.  It seems like a lot of girls will go see it.



Save for the fact that it's remarkably terrible, even by the fan's standards. I have no doubt in my mind that PoP will take top box office since being "the best movie based off a video game" is a major draw, it's an action flick which always does well in the summer and graphics heavy films do well in the summer.


----------



## Slice (May 29, 2010)

Saw this last weekend and enjoyed it.

Nice little action flick with attractive lead characters and good special effects.

I would have liked to see some more usage of the dagger in general and maybe a slightly  altered ending. Just dont expect too much because you are pretty much getting exactly what the trailer promises and not more.


Also all these people crying 'racism' because of the british sounding characters should just take a look at the video game for a few minutes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g4Fej0x7_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raviene (May 29, 2010)

also went and watched it... good thing i didn't expect much and i actually enjoyed it... but yeah i agree they could've made use of the dagger more

and glad they didn't dwell on him being an adopted son and shit!! (w/c has been done to death by a bajillion movies )


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2010)

The fact that this film didn't try to be more than what it set out to be is what may separate it from previous video game adaptions. It was fun, exciting and had some truly nice visuals(both the effects and the scenery). They weren't looking for a spot on the 100 greatest movies of all time ranking or any Oscars.

I don't know if anyone else would agree, but there was some very nice chemistry throughout the entire cast. And the interactions between Dastan and Tamina throughout the film and the way it concluded was a good way to end it.

Harry Gregson-Williams also did a lovely job with the soundtrack. It wasn't too dramatic or loud but just blended into the film, and enhanced the scenes. He may have been influenced a bit by the score to The Mummy series and it's theme, which isn't a bad thing.

[YOUTUBE]yrMrsalV1RM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xvd5_-nW7rM[/YOUTUBE]

The Dagger of Time theme which starts at 2:32 in the first song and 0:32 in the second was really great, and is scattered throughout the entire OST.

P.S: Gemma Arterton was ridiculously sexy with the tan and dark hair in that simple white ensemble throughout the film.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 29, 2010)

Saw it last night/this morning I thought it was good. Just good.

Prince of Persia - 8/10

Nothing bad in it, but it felt like something was missing. Also Jake G. (lol dont know how to spell last name) was really good in it. Which surprised me because all I did was make jokes about how the guy seems least likely to be an action movie guy for the last few weeks. All the characters were good and likable (the ones who arent supposed to be), the bad guy you will know 5 secs into the movie.

But seriously wtf was up with the Snake Guy? He had absolutely no purpose in the movie. 

The black guy's only purpose in the movie was to provide a way to get the dagger back. I think the writer couldn't think of anything and just threw in a random character with a good accuracy plot device in the last minuet lol. I knew he was gonna be the first to die, but at least he was a good character and went out like a G.


----------



## Okeaninai (May 29, 2010)

ah, thanks for the OST samples, Detective. I'm really liking it. Didn't this guy also do the score for MGS4?



Slice said:


> Also all these people crying 'racism' because of the british sounding characters should just take a look at the video game for a few minutes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh now you know people aren't going to watch that - it's much easier to blindly complain. much easier.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2010)

Okeaninai said:


> ah, thanks for the OST samples, Detective. I'm really liking it. Didn't this guy also do the score for MGS4?



No problem. Yes, the music is composed by the same man who wrote the Metal Gear Solid score, which in my opinion, will forever be immortalized as a theme that will never be played out. 

Sometimes I wonder if the reason that all video game based film adaptions get a bad rap is because of the remote possibility that somewhere in the future, someone will create a Metal Gear movie and it will destroy all that came before it. Basically the equivalent of an elephant in the room that no one wants to acknowledge or going swimming with the foresight that there is a badass shark in the water, so you only wet your feet before backtracking onto the shore.

I pray that one day I can hear the MGS Main Theme on the big screen in IMAX 3D. Something like a Christopher Nolan directed, Spielburg produced, and musical collaberation between Gregson-Williams, Clint Mansell & Zimmer which keeps the original main theme.

[YOUTUBE]ZfKA4b5SFq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 29, 2010)

Well as far as video game based films go I'll have to place Prince of Persia in my top 3 of 10

1.Mortal Kombat
2.Silent Hill
3.Prince of Persia & The Sands of Time


----------



## Okeaninai (May 29, 2010)

They've been trying for a while to do a Metal Gear Movie haven't they? It'd be pretty sad if they fucked that up, but I mean, it seams so perfect and easier to adapt to a movie than other games.... 

I'm not familiar with Clint Mansell but a combining of the other two would prove to be quite a bad-ass score. I wonder how possible that is though... score collaborations, I know they happen but they are pretty sparse no? Especially with two big name composers.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 29, 2010)

Okeaninai said:


> They've been trying for a while to do a Metal Gear Movie haven't they? It'd be pretty sad if they fucked that up, but I mean, it seams so perfect and easier to adapt to a movie than other games....
> 
> I'm not familiar with Clint Mansell but a combining of the other two would prove to be quite a bad-ass score. I wonder how possible that is though... score collaborations, I know they happen but they are pretty sparse no? Especially with two big name composers.



Okeaninai there all ready is a Metal Gear Film out aside from the Game Series itself - The Film is called Metal Gear Solid Philanthropy and it shows what happens when you have a director/writer who knows the material and what would work and not work in a transfer from game to Live Action here is the link for the film


----------



## Shade (May 29, 2010)

I would've preferred Hollywood to use the 2008 PoP game's story as the basis for the movie. That one was actually more interesting and had less room for cheesiness of the dagger plot.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2010)

Okeaninai said:


> I'm not familiar with Clint Mansell but a combining of the other two would prove to be quite a bad-ass score. I wonder how possible that is though... score collaborations, I know they happen but they are pretty sparse no? Especially with two big name composers.



I could post a few Mansell pieces from movies like The Fountain or Moon but I think everyone in general would recognize the music score for Requiem for a Dream.

Although a lot of people are aware of Zimmer's work,they don't know that Gregson-Williams has already collaborated with Hans on what I think is the greatest original soundtrack of all time, The Rock.

[YOUTUBE]v1GkvHuG-aU[/YOUTUBE]

Epic Music begins at 2:12

[YOUTUBE]FPrHH3DOaSE[/YOUTUBE]

Just listen to this in it's entirety but especially 4:00-5:35 and 7:10-7:40.

So yeah, collaborations between super composers aren't unheard of, but when they do happen, it's ridiculously amazing. The movie's overall quality increases exponentially.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2010)

Sorcerers Apprentice does look pretty bad........I hate young, geek sereotypes. The knucklebomb thing makes me cringe. Still, it will probably be pretty enjoyable in the long run.

That owl thing looks boring. Tron looks pretty cool, although it also looks kind of like Speed Racer. Im not sure about Karate Kid. It has some good moments, some bad moments.......I'll still see it(AND I HATE THAT F'ING TITLE).


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2010)

Meh, cool special effects and high production values. OK choreography, acrobatic stuff was the best, and story. Didn't really care about the characters but Gyllenaal did a good job. It's a nice action/adventure film but not a good or great one.

3/5

Looking forward to Tron, even though it  will probably be sorta lame if I go into for a story or anything having to do with cinematography aside from special effects. It will look and sound orgasmic though.


----------



## Okeaninai (May 30, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> . Im not sure about Karate Kid. It has some good moments, some bad moments.......I'll still see it(AND I HATE THAT F'ING TITLE).



Probably hate it for a different reason but, I hate that they named that movie what they did - one line in the trailers says "I'll teach you Kung-fu".... so why is the movie called "Karate Kid"? 

Sure it's the same premise, but it's not a remake, its another take on it with completely different characters (or is Jackie Chan's character Mr. Miyagi?)

Hellrasinbrasin -> I'll have to check out that MSG movie link, interesting. 

Detective -> woah they worked together huh? interesting. i'll check out the samples you posted then.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2010)

Okeaninai said:


> Probably hate it for a different reason but, I hate that they named that movie what they did - one line in the trailers says "I'll teach you Kung-fu".... so why is the movie called "Karate Kid"?
> 
> Sure it's the same premise, but it's not a remake, its another take on it with completely different characters (or is Jackie Chan's character Mr. Miyagi?)
> 
> ...



I actually hear that in the movie, Jaden apparently claims to know karate, but doesn't so gets his ass kicked, so the bullies call him Karate Kid as a joke.

But still......It irks me.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 30, 2010)

Movie flopped        .


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2010)

Actually, it's doing much better oversees, so I think it will break even.

Still, pretty sad that it loses to Shrek 4, which has been out for a week, AND Sex in the City 2....which lacks the right to beat anything.


----------



## Shade (May 30, 2010)

Damn, I wanted to see a sequel. I liked the universe, they could have improved the plotline in a sequel.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2010)

Wow, it got beaten by Shrek and Sex and the City? That's depressing.

The Sex and the City more so. That movie...how are women not insulted by this shit turd of a movie?


----------



## Shade (May 31, 2010)

Sex and the City is like porn for women, except just not universally gratifying. Fails in every aspect.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2010)

Women are odd in that they get angry at men for generalizing them, but then flock to see movies like "Twilight" and "Sex in the City", one making women useless and the other making them shallow.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 31, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Women are odd in that they get angry at men for generalizing them, but then flock to see movies like "Twilight" and "Sex in the City", one making women useless and the other making them shallow.



Speaking of Sex in the City and That Which Must Not Be Named, who's going on June 30th in the evening packed full of preteen females?

I'm going to write a review on it and see how many times the girls squeal.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Speaking of Sex in the City and That Which Must Not Be Named, who's going on June 30th in the evening packed full of preteen females?
> 
> I'm going to write a review on it and see how many times the girls squeal.



EEEK! I WILL! 

Seriously, the first two movies are among my most read reviews. The first has 302 hits and the 2nd has 194....


----------



## illmatic (Jun 1, 2010)

Prince of Persia beats Sex and the City 2?

1    Shrek Forever After (2010)  $55.6M  
2    Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (2010)  $37.8M  
3    Sex and the City 2 (2010)  $37.1M  
4    Iron Man 2 (2010)  $20.2M    
5    Robin Hood (2010)  $13.6M




> This Memorial Day weekend was the lowest-grossing in nine years...





> As for Prince of Persia, it was assumed that the combination of fantasy spectacle, video game branding, producer Jerry Bruckheimer and Disney would be sufficient to create a new blockbuster franchise in the vein of Pirates of the Caribbean. But the marketers forgot not only about story and characters but spectacle as well. Ads were a generic, golden brown blur, and this movie needed a strong, clear message to get people to care about its foreign adventure. Unbankable Jake Gyllenhaal and a video game name don't cut it. Oddly, a tremendous amount of marketing space was used to sell "May 28" over the movie itself. Somebody must really have had a thing for "May 28," judging by the movie's billboards and bus ads.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2010)

Special effects were pretty awesome. I loved how the hourglass looked in the movie.

I thought the plot was also pretty good, and the acting wasn't terrible. They made the Prince seem more like Al tair rather than the Prince from the games, but that isn't a bad thing either. 

All in all, I thought it was a pretty good movie. 8/10.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

I saw this over the weekend myself. It wasn't that great or anything, but it wasn't bad either. It was marginally entertaining. 

And, bonus, I got the ticket for free. Someone had bought a ticket at that self-serve thing and left it there. Instead of turning it in, I just snagged it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, I'm only in it for free jake glynehall shirtless picture.
never even remotly intrested in PoP


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

So you're going gay for Jake? Or, should I say, you're going "all brokeback" on his ass?


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So you're going gay for Jake? Or, should I say, you're going "all brokeback" on his ass?



 Called, left a message 5 years ago. 

In totally unrelated news,  I'd like to re-discuss Gemma Arterton's bang-ability in this film. 





Those two cameramen aren't even trying to hide their tripod zoom.


----------



## Bender (Jun 2, 2010)

Best video game adaptation movie next to Mortal Kombat.

Genma was hot as fuck though I hate how long her and the prince took to kiss. Shit was fucking ridiculous.

The knife-throwing dude and fat guy who complained about taxes were kick-ass. "This is why I don't pay taxes" had me rolling. 

My dad called it a reference to the bat-shit crazy teabaggers in America.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to go ahead and call it Best video game Adaption Movie yet. I hope that they make this money up. I don't know why they released it near shrek 4 (a movie that should have never happened) and sex in the city 2 ( a franchise that should have never happened)


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2010)

lol, it is one of the best video game adaptations..........Pretty sad, neh? Although I think I prefer MK1.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2010)

I am not that fond of MK1, aged badly.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

When this movie was good, it was pretty good. When this movie was awesome, it was balls to the wall awesome. When this movie was bad, was bad When this movie was cheesy, it made me lactose intolerant.

Anyway, white persians aside, great filming great acting, yes, Jake is still a hottie, but yes, he still kisses like a gay cowboy.

I'm glad I paid for it.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 6, 2010)

It was a pretty nice film but I thought the film wasn't really unique or memorable in any way. The one cool aspect of the story that could have made the movie stand out more (The Dagger of Time and the Time rewind feature) was almost completely ignored since they barely even used it (except for a few story points) and so the result felt like any other generic action movie.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm going to go ahead and call it Best video game Adaption Movie yet.



I agree. Best Video Game adapted movie to date. that's not saying much though.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2010)

Best live action video game movie adaptation maybe, just above the first Tomb Raider movie.

I still think the best video game movies were FF7 Advent Children and Resident Evil: Degeneration. 

Here's a list of video game movies. Damn a whole lot of shitty movies.


Bloodrayne and Max Payne.  So horrible. I kinda liked Doom.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2010)

Max Payne wasn't that bad, didn't really like Tomb Raider


----------



## Okeaninai (Jun 7, 2010)

The World said:


> I still think the best video game movies were FF7 Advent Children



would Advent Children even count though?  it's not really an adaptation....and wasn't it from/worked on by a lot of the FF team? I thought that was a pretty in-house creation/production....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2010)

I really liked resident evil apocalypse, the others can go to hell but apocalypse was awesome.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2010)

Okeaninai said:


> would Advent Children even count though?  it's not really an adaptation....and wasn't it from/worked on by a lot of the FF team? I thought that was a pretty in-house creation/production....



So, it's still a movie thats original source material was a video game. I don't see how Square working on it would change that either.


----------



## Koi (Jun 7, 2010)

Did anyone else catch Dastan's costumes biting elements from the in-game ones?  Like at one point he's wearing the scarf like the Prince from the 2009 game, which was neato.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

Koi said:


> Did anyone else catch Dastan's costumes biting elements from the in-game ones? Like at one point he's wearing the scarf like the Prince from the 2009 game, which was neato.


 Nope. I never played any PoP games after SNES/Genesis.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2010)

It was a good film I think did a good job of incorporating the acrobatics of the games, could have done more with the Dagger though...and something felt a little off about the ending like it needed a little more polishing or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, that dagger barely existed. And that was the main draw of the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm, forgot about Advent Children.......Um, I liked it more than PoP, but I'd only reccomend it to Final Fantasy 7 fans. Everyone else would probably be too confused.


----------



## sparkykandy (Jun 8, 2010)

I enjoyed it.  It was pretty fun to watch, though I do have a few minor quibbles.  The first one is that accursed shaky cam thing.  I hate shaky cam.  It makes following the action pretty hard to do.  Also, it sort of felt kind of rushed at times, and things didn't seemed to be explained as thoroughly as they could.  But overall, I thought it was a pretty decent movie.


----------

